# Meet Angel & Dizzy + Jenny! :D



## Ratiful (Jan 6, 2010)

Finally. Yes, _finally_. I got my rats! I actually picked them up yesterday, but I haven't been able to find my camera until just a few minutes ago. So! Would you like to see them?

First, I shall fill you in.  They're both girls. From a petstore, yes. One is hooded, the other is solid black. If you know their actual color names, feel free to tell me... I'm too lazy to go and look it up at the moment. They're both fairly skittish right now, especially Dizzy.

Their cage is unfinished. I'm working on a second level that just easily sits inside of the cage, with ladders for them to get to it. I'll update you when it's done.

Here they are!

Angel:

































Dizzy:

























And good news! We might pick up an albino female from the same litter today!


----------



## Carina (Jul 28, 2009)

*Re: Meet Angel & Unnamed*

They're super cute!! Congrats on your ratties!! 
This might help you find a name that fits with her personality:
http://exoticpets.about.com/cs/namelists/a/namesrats.htm


----------



## leesha (Feb 15, 2010)

*Re: Meet Angel & Unnamed*

They are too cute! The second little girl looks like she should be named Haven.


----------



## AMJ087 (Aug 27, 2008)

*Re: Meet Angel & Unnamed*

WOW they are adorable!! Welcome to the new guys!


----------



## Ratiful (Jan 6, 2010)

*Re: Meet Angel & Dizzy*

Thanks! They're so little right now. 
I named the black girl Dizzy. She gets along great with Angel and they love cuddling.

Good news! We might pick up an albino female from the same litter today.  My mom said she was set on naming on of the girls Jenny; and when I didn't think that name fit either of them, she said she was going to call the petstore and ask if they still had the white female and we would name her Jenny. I guess Jenny will be more of my mother's, but she'll be in the same cage as Angel and Dizzy, her sisters.


----------



## Ratiful (Jan 6, 2010)

We got the albino female, our third rat now.  Her name's Jenny, of course, and she's very, very skittish. As Angel and Dizzy have already settled in a lot, Jenny will need some more time because she's been with us for only... about two hours...

Here she is, and with her sisters!

Jenny:









Jenny, Angel, and Dizzy:


----------



## CheshireLili (Mar 12, 2010)

I love that picture of all three of them together! They are SO cute!


----------



## RatMomSC (Feb 5, 2010)

They're adorable! Dizzy looks like my little Nub!


----------



## AMJ087 (Aug 27, 2008)

too cute!! awww


----------



## ~KK~ (Jan 26, 2010)

teehee! i love the 3rd girl, she is precious!


----------

